# Photoshop:Out of Bounds-Pop out images



## blueshift (Feb 5, 2007)

*www.worth1000.com/hosted/tutorials/19158_copy_29200451329PM_OOB_final.jpg


*www.graphics.com/sections/photoshop/outofbounds/cat.jpg

Want to create such effect?

These are called Out of Bound effect. It makes your picture pop out. Doesn't that look wonderful?
The basic idea is to delete the objects background to make it look like popping out. 

*www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161043

*www.graphics.com/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=188


PS: I will upload mine created tut. if I get time. Ofcourse not a ripped one.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 6, 2007)

kooooooooooool man thanx.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 6, 2007)

Hushhh...atleast you watched my post!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 7, 2007)

i think no one is onterested in photoshop in this forum at all, only few oe 'em view and very few out of 'em post.


----------



## dreams (Feb 10, 2007)

awesmome cool thread man..hv got lots of pics like these..was wondering hw to do it..this proved helpful for me..thnx a bunch


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 10, 2007)

hey thats a nice post, i love using photoshop and keep trying new things. will definitely try this one out. tnx.


----------



## blueshift (Feb 10, 2007)

I am glad you like these.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 12, 2007)

superb! thanx for that


----------

